# Vacuum Tumbler Bacon Experiment #2 - Nailed It!!



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

The results from my 1st vacuum tumbler bacon experiment were a little disappointing, so I decided to give it another try.  The flavor and texture of my 1st batch of bacon cured in a vacuum tumbler, just did not match up to my previous batches of bacon, that were dry cured for 8 days.

Martin(DiggingDogFarm) and I tossed around some ideas, and I tweaked my process.  I followed Martin's "Handy Universal Cure Calculator" http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html, and used Cure #1, Kosher salt and sugar,  instead of Country Brown Cure.  I also added some spices.  

Martin suggested I leave the fat cap on my pork butt, and cut a 2" thick slab off the top of the butt.  This would make the BBB look more like belly bacon.  He also suggested that the fat will contribute to the "Bacon Flavor" I was missing in my 1st experiment.  We discussed using a larger quantity of brine in the tumbler. 

So with a few minor changes and a willingness to perfect the process of Speed Curing in a Vacuum Tumbler, I started my Vacuum Tumbler Experiment #2.

*2nd Experiment Process*

Deboned the pork butt and sliced 2" thick slab off the top

Cut 4# slab into (2) smaller 2# slabs

Mixed up a brine using Martins Cure Calculator as my guide

Used Cure #1, Kosher salt, sugar, brown sugar and spices w/1 quart water

Injected 1/2 the brine into the slabs and used a Jaccard Meat Tenderizer to pierce the meat

Vacuum Tumbled for 2 hours

Rested slabs in fridge overnight in remaining brine

Next morning, rinsed off excess brine - Do Not Soak

Back into the fridge for a 24 hour rest and for the pellicle

Out of the fridge, into the smoker for 10 hours

Smoking w/AMNPS filled with Pitmaster's Choice Pellets

Out of the smoker after 10 hours, test fry and rest for 24 hours before slicing

I Nailed It!

The process worked perfectly!

Best bacon I've ever made

Thanks Martin for your help!!

Todd

Pork Butt w/Fat Cap                                                            Pork Butt Deboned & Fat Cap Intact













DSCF5165.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012





   













DSCF5166.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Pork Butt that was Deboned and Sliced approx. 2" Thick

Looks Very Much Like Bacon  

Approx. 4# Meat was Split Into 2 Equal Pieces













DSCF5167.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Cure #1, Kosher Salt, Sugar, Brown Sugar and Spices           1 Quart Cold Water













DSCF5170.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Brine was Mixed Thoroughly and 1/2 was Injected Into each Slab

Only 1 Slab w/16 oz. at a Time in The Vacuum Tumbler for This Experiment

Vacuum Tumbled for 2 Hours













DSCF5174.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






I Removed the Slabs from the tumbler, and used a Jaccard Meat Tenderizer to add extra holes to the meat

The Slabs Were Soaked in the Brine While the Jaccard Meat Tenderizer was Used













DSCF5254.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Out of the Tumbler and into the Fridge to Rest Overnight

Slabs were Rinsed Off, and back into the Fridge for 24 hours













DSCF5216.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






AMNPS Burning Pitmaster's Choice Pellets

I set the Digital Controller to 100°

Ambient Temp was in the 30's Overnight

Smoking Overnight for 10 Hours













DSCF5223.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






10 Hours Later and it's Time to Wake Up!













DSCF5227.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






The Smell is FANTASTIC!













DSCF5237.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Sliced Up a Few Test Pieces













DSCF5241.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






The Fry Test

Looks Like Bacon

Tastes Like Bacon

So, It Must Be BACON!













DSCF5246.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012





   













DSCF5250.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 6, 2012






Slicer made this job easy!

Placed slabs in the freezer for 1 hour to firm up before slicing













DSCF5257.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 8, 2012






Vac Sealed and ready for the freezer













DSCF5259.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 8, 2012






The End....For Now!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!!



~Martin


----------



## linguica (Nov 6, 2012)

Spot on Todd. This one is a cut & paste. Thanks for sharing, now we can all have our first try be a bulls eye.       
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I can't wait, UPS says my tumbler will be delivered tomorrow 11/7.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Awesome!!!!
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin!!

You really got me thinking how to make the commercial process for vacuum tumbling bacon work at home.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Spot on Todd. This one is a cut & paste. Thanks for sharing, now we can all have our first try be a bulls eye.


I just hate to lose......

Sometimes it takes a couple times at bat to hit a home run!

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 6, 2012)

That's Awesome Todd!!! I'm glad you nailed it!!!!

Looking forward to see more "experiments" like this!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2012)

thats beautiful Todd. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## linguica (Nov 6, 2012)

I searched on-line for vacuum tumbler recipes and found nothing. If someone would bring together a collection of kitchen tested recipes for our new machine, it would make the machine more useful.

I would be glad to purchase such a book..............hint, hint, hint. How about a chapter entitled "Things you didn't know you can do with your new vacuum tumbler."

Maybe a downloadable PDF format?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

Vacuum Tumbler Book......Hmmmmm????

So far, I've made cured/marinated jerky, marinated chicken breasts and now bacon

Pork chops and chicken spicy wings are on my "To Do List"


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh I'm waiting on those wings!!! That could be the straw that tips the scale on me getting a tumbler. I love me some wings!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2012)

I have not done wings with a Tumbler but I have used the FoodSaver Vacuum Quick Marinator to make Tandori Wings. They were excellent and in short order the flavor of the Yogurt and Spices were throughout the meat. I thing the BBB looks great and will need to make some.

Out of curiousity, does anyone know if a Tumbler will work equally well with a Dry Cure for BBB or other meats like getting the flavor of your fav rub deep into a Pork Butt or Brisket?...JJ


----------



## humdinger (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks good Todd, nice job. Definitely ear-marking this thread for the future.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have not done wings with a Tumbler but I have used the FoodSaver Vacuum Quick Marinator to make Tandori Wings. They were excellent and in short order the flavor of the Yogurt and Spices were throughout the meat. I thing the BBB looks great and will need to make some.
> 
> Out of curiousity, does anyone know if a Tumbler will work equally well with a Dry Cure for BBB or other meats like getting the flavor of your fav rub deep into a Pork Butt or Brisket?...JJ


I don't know for sure, but would guess the exchange of proteins happens with the liquid


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a couple posts here that I used my REVEO tumbler to do wings,,Turned out great..then smoked for a bit and deep fried...yummie..


----------



## smoking b (Nov 7, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I just hate to lose......
> 
> Sometimes it takes a couple times at bat to hit a home run!
> 
> TJ


Looks great! This made up my mind to order one of your tumblers as soon as I get the cash gathered up - shouldn't be very long. Thanks for sharing your experiments & successful process with all of us here.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2012)

Good job Todd....   It is nice to make great bacon....


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 7, 2012)

Great job and that bacon looks wonderful!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2012)

Got the hang of it, so making another batch this weekend

This bacon thing is addicting!


----------

